# What do you think will happen to Frank Shamrock?



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dana said everything would be the same but considering their past, I don't see Frank commenting next event (thank God)


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope his ass is canned.... He sucks as an announcer.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to agree, SF could defiantly do with a completely new commentary team, as a matter of fact Frank is the only one on the team I actually like, although I think they can still do better.

Some of the greatest fights I have ever seen have been on SF cards but these fights where never given the high credit they deserved, and I think part of that was down to the lack of passion in the commentary, SF commentary is like its been read off a script and is just so dry and non-responsive, it takes some looking past but if you can do that you would of been witness to some of the greatest MMA fights and cards hosted ever over the last 2 years.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm not sure if anything will happen but if all 3 of them were cut it wouldn't bother me. Mauro isn't too bad he just annoys me after a fight or two. Since Zuffa now owns them I wouldn't mind seeing Kenny or Mir commentate, I've always liked Randy's commentation as well. Gus Johnson just sucks, he isn't as bad in his college basketball commentation but he still needs to reel it back a bit.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

It depends on how the Zuffa and Showtime/CBS relationship goes.

The announcers aren't Strikeforce employees, they're Showtime/CBS employees. They're in charge of the broadcast production, not Strikeforce.

If the relationship improves from where it used to be, it probably won't be good for the current crew.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

streetpunk08 said:


> I'm not sure if anything will happen but if all 3 of them were cut it wouldn't bother me. Mauro isn't too bad he just annoys me after a fight or two. Since Zuffa now owns them I wouldn't mind seeing Kenny or Mir commentate, I've always liked Randy's commentation as well. Gus Johnson just sucks, he isn't as bad in his college basketball commentation but he still needs to reel it back a bit.


Dam you right there mate, Gus sucks so bad it almost ruins the entire show.

As for Mauro the only thing that amazes me about Mauro is that after all his years of experience and after having the privilege of commentating on so many MMA fights as he constantly feels the need to point out, I just find it amazing that after all that time non of his employers have realized just how badly he sucks and fire his ass on the spot, its a fcuking mystery to me now he got away with it all this time it really is.

If you ask me next to those two its a relief to hear what Frank Shamrock has to say honestly, Shamrock may not be all that good but he is a fcuking commentating god next to those two


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

SmackyBear said:


> It depends on how the Zuffa and Showtime/CBS relationship goes.
> 
> The announcers aren't Strikeforce employees, they're Showtime/CBS employees. They're in charge of the broadcast production, not Strikeforce.
> 
> If the relationship improves from where it used to be, it probably won't be good for the current crew.


I do know that Gus works for CBS Sports which I assumed awhile ago that's the only reason he has the gig, I didn't think about the other two being Showtime employees though. Personally I think the best solution is to meet somewhere in the middle on production of the shows. CBS/Showtime are going to want control of the events that are shown on their networks but Zuffa's experience and expertise can be invaluable.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope the whole broadcast team is replaced. Doubt that will happen though, I imagine they are employed by Shotime not Strikeforce.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I would love to see Frank go as an announcer. The team of Pat Militech and Bas Rutten would be great. Also I would like to see Frank get into the UFC Hall of Fame. There is no reason not to now.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

_IMO_. The Strikeforce commentators Is what really made them look like a "B" show! Mauro Is by far the worst of the worst.
The way he tippy toes at the beginning of a show, ugh! Makes me cringe just thinking about It. 
He just sound fake when he's talking during a fight, like he'd rather be anywhere else.

I'd say bring In "Oh my god he flew up the wall like a Ninja" Bonner and Kenny Florian as new commentators. Perhaps throw Mir in there aswell.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> _IMO_. The Strikeforce commentators Is what really made them look like a "B" show! Mauro Is by far the worst of the worst.
> The way he tippy toes at the beginning of a show, ugh! Makes me cringe just thinking about It.
> He just sound fake when he's talking during a fight, like he'd rather be anywhere else.
> 
> I'd say bring In "Oh my god he flew up the wall like a Ninja" Bonner and Kenny Florian as new commentators. Perhaps throw Mir in there aswell.


fcuk yea your dam right, if fights like Feijao vs King Mo, Fedor vs Rogers, Overeem vs Rogers, even lower card fights like Feijao vs Britt, Noons vs Gurgel, Griggs vs Villante and the list goes on, if these fights had taken place on UFC cards with there commentators they would of gone down as some of the greatest fights in recent history and the fighters involved would be weeping the recognition and rewards, the fact that the commentators suck at SF does not take away the quality that was displayed in any of the fights or make the fights B grade.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i like a team of bas rutten and frank mir or bas and the dude off inside mma that co hosts


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

To OP, with contracts as they are, comentating crew will be the same till contracts run out, as they are employee's of Showtime/CBS. Frank could possibly pull out cuz of the purchase, but you never know. I can see Miletich sticking around, Dana had said in the past that yeah Pat kinda got screwed on TUF 3 (Pat was supposed to coach but last minute changed to Shamrock-Ortiz), and understands him being mad. Course Dana has said some other stuff im sure Pat didnt like, but i bet they could talk and come to an agreement.



as for what i hope..... Fire the whole lot of them and bring back the guys who were doing WEC.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...For a veteran champion fighter I think Shamrock isn't too bad. He seems a little plastic but for a former fighter he does pretty well. The best ever so far has been Randy in the UFC. Frank Mir did outstanding with the WEC back then. One thing is certain: I would rather have Frank over Bill Goldberg without question. Frank has the experience to describe almost every aspect of the game. Strikeforce have Pat, Stephen or Frank to do the technical announcing. Mauro still has game. Now that my opinion- whatever happens---happens...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a good question OP. one that I've been wondering about.

This sucks for Frank SO bad. He really put all of his eggs in the Strikeforce basket. He did as much as Coker or anyone to build that brand. More, if you consider the broken bones and beatings he contributed.

I don't think he has any future in anything owned by Dana White.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I doubt Rogan would want to do it but I would love for Strikeforce announce team to look like this

Rogan
Rutten
Florian


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fire those douchebags. Their douches for commentating the way they do.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Franks the one who has been instigating the war of words between him and white and dana hasn't really trashed frank except for calling him "a weird guy" i think dana would like to get him in the Hall Of Fame but as a commentator...............no.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rutten and the dude from inside mma is good for me


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> rutten and the dude from inside mma is good for me


they work for HDNet, i know Dana and Mark Cuban are friends, but i dunno if contracts will let them. but yeah Bas and Kenny Rice do very well together.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

They should get Michael Schiavello, I would sooner he be there than Baz Rutten, along side Frank Trigg, but coem to think no idea why but I think Matt Serra would be a good call if given the chance also or Matt Hughes.

In fact if it was up to me, and decisions like this really should be totally dictated by me personally, I would go with

Michael Schiavello
Frank Trigg
Matt Hughes

And that would be my team.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Edit:NVM


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

If they did an "American Idol" type of thing, I bet they'd find a ton of MMA-fans who make way better broadcasting personalities and have much more MMA knowledge than Gus. 



Randy Couture would make a great broadcaster too IMO and he's been hinting of retiring after Machida. Chuck Lidell would be a good one if he didn't have that rapist-voice.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Bonnar, Florian, Mir, Couture, Rutten, would all be far better at commentating. Strikeforce commentary has always been dreadful just like their production.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> If they did an "American Idol" type of thing, I bet they'd find a ton of MMA-fans who make way better broadcasting personalities and have much more MMA knowledge than Gus.
> 
> 
> 
> Randy Couture would make a great broadcaster too IMO and he's been hinting of retiring after Machida. Chuck Lidell would be a good one if he didn't have that rapist-voice.


Agreed and Chuck's voice isn't that bad, I'd be more worried about him with a mic because he's kind of punchy. Couture would be great.

On Frank, I love Frank as a person and a fighter, and despite what people seem to think or maybe I'm just lucky he's a really nice guy. But he doesn't need a microphone, he isn't a great announcer, better than Gus Johnson though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I think Frank is going to be able to keep his job until the end of the Showtime contract at least. After that it depends on whether he gets some deal with another promotion or whether he and Dana can settle their differences. But if there is something I've learned in the MMA world, anything is possible.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i don't know why people are calling for bas,he hasn't been a good commentator in a while, he just phones it in.(last time i heard him anyway)

barnett>>>>>>>>>>>>all(except rogan)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Bas is entertaining. I'm not sure about Barnett though. As for Rogan, maybe putting him in Strikeforce could also work!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

strikeforce does need a new comentary team. I like the idea of Randy being on there if he does retire after the machida fight past that idk. Bas would be good too but maybe chuck will be on there because he is friends with dana. hope tito isnt put on there which is possible.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Those are some interesting names. Randy, Tito, and Bas we have heard in commentary before. I don't remember ever hearing Chuck though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Michael Schiavello
> Frank Trigg
> Matt Hughes
> 
> And that would be my team.


I agree with Schiavello and Trigg/Bas. Although I quite like Miletich aswell.

There is zero way Hughes would work with Trigg, they hate each other.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm probably the biggest Matt Hughes fan here but, I don't know what gave anyone the idea that he would be a good announcer. He ain't got the gift of gab.

Jens Pulver would be 10x better.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Pulver has been in the independent circuit for a while. I doubt that Dana is going to bring him back in for this. Though Hughes would be interesting.


----------

